# Jet Table Saw Fence



## rgf (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a Jet Shopline table saw MN JSL-10TS-37 that has a broken fence locking lever. The fence is 26 3/4" long. I can't seem to find a replacement on line. Does anyone know what aftermarket fence would work as a replacement? I really don't want to spend hundreds of $$ on a 15 year old saw. Thanks


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Possibly get some information from this reading and go from there to ebay etc.


https://www.finewoodworking.com/forum/jet-tablesaw-upgrade



I've been known to make parts but for now this site link and rotating the pic 180° is the best i can do. Good luck.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Some times you just have to use your imagination.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

That poor fellow in the vid has used his Craftsman saw all of the 30 + years not knowing how to make the fence square itself to the miter slot each time the fence is moved before locking the fence. Those instructions are in the operator's manual that came with his new saw.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

For my money, Beisemeyer makes the best, and they are not reliant on a "far table" attachment to make it square. It just rides on the far side and the fence tightens up on the near rail. Yes, you will drop $200+ for one, and the age of your saw makes no difference. I have a 1973 Craftsman in my barn that I "retired" when I got my Delta, but it is still a workhorse.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I replaced my Craftsman Contractors Saw fence with Ridgid unit. Bolted right up, works great, cost less than 200.


----------



## rgf (Apr 18, 2012)

I brought the broken locking lever over to a local weld shop and they welded the broken bracket to the lever. It works somewhat well now but not as tight as when new. I might try the rigid generic fence if this fails in the future. Thanks to all.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

did you try? https://parts.jettools.com/


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> did you try? https://parts.jettools.com/


I did , it is no longer available.


----------



## More Power! (Aug 2, 2011)

I bought the _Delta, 36-T30T3, 30 in. DELTA T3_ t-square fence for my venerable old Delta 10" Contractor's Saw back in December. It's not perfect, but it was a vast improvement over the Jet Lock fence that had been on the saw.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Does it have a --_ Tight Adjustment _-- and was maybe too tight was why it broke? Now it's not as tight and possibly won't break but is tight enough to work just as well?


----------

